# Matco Tools dragstrip on web



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Matco Tools has their AW dragstrip listed for $130 on their website.
Their part # is RACINGSLOTSE. It has 13' of track and two exclusive Matco funny cars.

http://www.matcotools.com/Catalog/toolcatalog.jsp?cattype=C&cat=3375&page=2&#66764


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Way to much money.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

I think it would be worth it to just get the different cars,i think Aw has the john forceset listedat $109.99.so it just $20 higher. i wish snap on tools would list their for sale on their website,but i heard they want $160.00,now thats way too high !!!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

If you go to the Matco site & order it the price comes down 10% to $116 and change plus tax & shipping......$133.06 or so to your door


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

So basically with the JF, Matco, Snap-On, etc sets you get about half the NTB set for about $40 more :freak:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

yup. :tongue:


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes, but with the mexican-american tool company and snap-on, if you strip the cars out the tool truck will replace them for free. The premium is buying you service as much as quality


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Is there any pictures available?


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

joe go to the link above in 1st post.picture of the box.


----------

